# Duck hunt out of state



## chucksandybyron (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey yall,
   We are looking for a good place and guide service to out of state with the possibility of odd kills (Not just mallards). We are 4-6 guys that are working like a dog looking for a out of state hunt with accomodations. Any info that you can provide on a good site would be appreciated.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 11, 2011)

Go on a SeaDuck hunt in Maine, Massachusetts or Rhode Island to shoot Scoters, Eiders and Black Ducks. 

Awesome hunt with plenty of opportunity for "odd kills"....

PM me if you want some recommended outfitters that I have hunted with.


----------



## Jaker (Jun 11, 2011)

good recommendation nitro, as far as a guide, be a little more specific on what you want to do. do you want to kill redheads, buffies, and bluebills? go to florida, pretty cheap and you should kill a lot of ducks, If your looking for a good mix of puddle ducks, go to popa duck lodge, st. charles, arkansas, relatively cheap, and you will kill mallards, pintail, shoveler, teal, gadwall, with a possibility for specs, black ducks, ringnecks, just about anything is possible, heck ive seen cans shot in flooded fields out there. If your looking for a for shure black duck, with some sea ducks such as oldsquaw and scoter, do what nitro is reccommending. If you want to kill a fully plumed out bluewing teal and a mottled duck, with some others mixed in go to louisianna coast, if you wanna kill redheads and pintails go to texas, etc.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 12, 2011)

*If you wana go cheap and not to far.*

Get right on I 75 which you are about 2 minutes  from and go south. Floridia has got a bunch of Guides and a bunch of ducks. Now that being that  said Jaker and Nitro are right own. But if you really want to go cheap Flordia is one of the most over looked places to duck hunt. I guess  I am getin to old to take them long road trips. Where ever you go ,Good Luck and Kill a bunch.


----------



## todd (Jun 12, 2011)

Can you recommend any guides in Florida.  I go to Melrose a few times a year but anything is open.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 12, 2011)

*no*



todd said:


> Can you recommend any guides in Florida.  I go to Melrose a few times a year but anything is open.


I hunt with some folks where I hunt that know the area. But go on line and just google search Flordia duck hunts and you find all kinds of info and and reveiws on the duck hunts. If you go to my on line album you can see what 8 people did in 3 days. We killed ringers Flordia mallards and teal. The young guys were shooting coots for dog trainig birds.  Good luck.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey Todd, there is some good guides down there. We just did some research and found where you can hunt and went and did it. Now if you dont have the decoys then go with a guide. Hunting Fla  we hunt mosty divers, we use 250 plus deks. You are hunting big bays and open water. But from pics you will see you never know what you'll see.
Good Luck and be safe
Larry


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 13, 2011)

*Larry is right.*

That is the best way to go . Its close and plenty of ducks and its not that cold. Except when I go.


----------



## todd (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 14, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Hey Todd, there is some good guides down there. We just did some research and found where you can hunt and went and did it. Now if you dont have the decoys then go with a guide. Hunting Fla  we hunt mosty divers, we use 250 plus deks. You are hunting big bays and open water. But from pics you will see you never know what you'll see.
> Good Luck and be safe
> Larry


 Looks like some hardcore duck hunters to me.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 14, 2011)

You should try Pitboss outfitters up in MD, chance for cans, red heads, buffies, blue bills, sea ducks, brant and just about everything else in the bay.

http://www.pitbosswaterfowl.com/


----------



## chucksandybyron (Jun 15, 2011)

Any good guides in Florida you care to recomend?


----------



## CUT-EM CURT (Jun 17, 2011)

louisiana,lots of different kinds of birds. DELTARIDGEDUCKGUIDES.COM


----------



## chase870 (Jun 18, 2011)

Start free lancing. Once you get the hang of it nothing else will compare


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would have to recommend Donald and Walter Jones from St. Charles Arkansas. These guys are the best and they are still cheap. Last time we hunted the price was 150 for the morning and they kill ducks. Their number is 870-282-8332


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 21, 2011)

Talk to Clint and Scott, they should be able to hook ya up with someone in Arkansas.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 15, 2011)

Perry May from Dexter Missouri (Southeast MO).  Hands down.  573-421-0093.  Every type of duck in the Mississippi Flyway.  I hunt with him every year and it is PHENOMINAL.  Awesome guy.  Willing to adjust to get you on the birds.  He will call you ahead of time to re-schedule if for some reason the numbers aren't up before your hunt.  You can call me if you have any questions as well.  478-918-7584.  I can email/text you pics/videos if you want.  I have several!


----------



## Robk (Jul 15, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Go on a SeaDuck hunt in Maine, Massachusetts or Rhode Island to shoot Scoters, Eiders and Black Ducks.
> 
> Awesome hunt with plenty of opportunity for "odd kills"....
> 
> PM me if you want some recommended outfitters that I have hunted with.



I'm up here in Maine now for good. shell's stacked in the basement.  Deke's ready to rock and breeding season is over with and if the birds up in the maritimes had as good a season as the birds here along the coast you should hear me shooting from there this year.  Larger flights of Blacks are starting to be seen.  on the way to work yesterday morning I drove by a maybe 1/4 acre pond on the side the road that had probably 3 dozen blacks in there.  Scoters are on move as well.  seen quite a few the past few weeks.  just finished rebuilding a canoe and now contemplating building a layout boat for the bays.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 15, 2011)

chucksandybyron said:


> Any good guides in Florida you care to recomend?



I dont know any, How many people you talking about going. Give me a pm and we will talk.
Good Luck and besafe 
Larry


----------



## levi5002 (Jul 21, 2011)

D.O.A. Outfitters/Guide Service, stuttgart, ark. pits,timber,reservoir blinds. one of the best in stuttgart, owner of macks leases some of his fields and part of his reservoir from these guys. all types of ducks and geese. awesome lodge and services. Call Eddie Lumsden 870.830.0151 here is the lodging website http://www.theschoolhouselodge.net/


----------



## Ytails (Jul 26, 2011)

DuckGodLiaison said:


> Perry May from Dexter Missouri (Southeast MO).  Hands down.  573-421-0093.  Every type of duck in the Mississippi Flyway.  I hunt with him every year and it is PHENOMINAL.  Awesome guy.  Willing to adjust to get you on the birds.  He will call you ahead of time to re-schedule if for some reason the numbers aren't up before your hunt.  You can call me if you have any questions as well.  478-918-7584.  I can email/text you pics/videos if you want.  I have several!



Absolutely!! I've known Perry for a long time and he does an excellent job! Highly recommend him.

Ryan Jacques
www.riverlandcompany.com


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 28, 2011)

Ytails said:


> Absolutely!! I've known Perry for a long time and he does an excellent job! Highly recommend him.
> 
> Ryan Jacques
> www.riverlandcompany.com



He certainly does!  I just got off the phone with him and he now has a lodge available that comfortably sleeps 10 people.  He has some awesome land he picked up this year!  He is working up an all inclusive deal.  The name of his outfitters is IYF Outfitters of Southeast Missouri L.L.C.  

We stop in and see your brother Mark up at American Outdoors everytime we're in town.  Both my parents are there from Essex, went to Richland and grew up there.  When we're not out hunting on Perry's guide land we're usually over in Steve Brown's blind in Dudley.  I wish I lived closer!  I may have to look at transfering to Scott AFB up there around St. Louis soon!


----------



## Ytails (Aug 1, 2011)

In Your Face Outfitters     

I love that name! 

Steve has a cool place. Been there many times. Used to be the best place to fish but they started draining it few years back and lost most of the fish. Would be nothing to go out and catch 4-5-6lb bass all day! It is a great duck hole though. We have a place a lot like it in southern Illinois. We run deer-turkey-waterfowl outfitter. Not too many of those old cypress samps left.


----------

